# How accurate are the scales which also measure body fat?



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

According to the machine I've lost 4lb and only 0.3kg was body fat. Feeling pretty sick about it tbh. I thought I had ate well and was worried I might not have even lost the 2lb I was aiming for. If I had one criticism of myself is that I am not getting enough good fats but would that have such a drastic effect? I will be hammering the fish oil caps from now on for sure.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Scales readings are complete bull. Don't listen even a little bit mate.

But yeah deffo up your fats, advascados, peanut butter, nuts, EVOO. You get the idea. Don't rely on fish caps. Nice to switch it around.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Apparently not very


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Try callipers....for testing your body fat.

Regard's body fat..and reducing it..try walking at 'pace'..great for weight loss.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I have callipers but they seem even worse. I think the problem with them is it tells me to take folds from diagonal of chest, to the right of navel and on my thigh. I hold a lot of my fat on my love handles though and it completely misses them. I'm 13% according to callipers which I know I am nowhere near.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

It's not the calliper's.. .as such..it's the individual, whom, is doing it.


----------



## mr2010 (May 19, 2010)

I been looking for ways to measure body fat aswell.

Callipers are the best from what i read but hopeless unless you know what your doing, they can be very inaccurate hence why i have not bought any as i would not know how to measure properly etc.

I know scales are not good either and i understand the reasons why but one of the best manufacturers Tanita has had good reviews on a certain scales.

They are the Tanita BC543 Body Composition Monitor Scale. Check Amazon.co.uk and search for them and read the excellent reviews. They are pricey but worth it i think personally.

I am having mine delivered, hopefully Monday.

Check the reviews out they are really good, one i partically liked was a training professional who said when he weighed in the morning and then weighed late night his body fat % was the same, most scales would not show the same but these do which must mean the calculating etc is more accurate than your typical scales.

They calculate a wide range of things and sounds very intelligent.

Hopefully they will be good as the sound, but going by the reviews i would say they are very accurate.

Product info from play.com



> The BC-543 is a new addition to our Innerscan range. The new feature: 'Adult's & Children's healthy body fat ranges' makes this monitor ideally suited to individuals who want to monitor the health of their whole family.
> 
> The technology used on the home body composition monitors is based on the same advanced technology found in Tanita's professional body composition analysers widely used by doctors, medical centres and by professional athletic teams, fitness clubs and personal trainers around the world. Anyone who is serious about improving their total health and fitness will be able to see their personal progress. The Tanita BC 543 uses Bioelectric Impedance Analysis (BIA) to monitor multiple components of overall health.
> 
> ...


MR


----------



## ZidInferno (Aug 19, 2007)

i'd take them as a measure of whats happening as you diet like the scales . As in your loosing fat but use the mirror to see if your at a fat level your haqppy with.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

The mirror can be the most deceiving of all imo. Especially since I check about 5 times a day. It's like I'm obsessed. I know nothing noticeable would have changed since the day before but I am still addicted to checking. When I look in the mirror I often think I look good but when I make a video of myself I think I don't look good. The video must be more revealing than the mirror.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

why worry about your bodyfat percentage? just go by whats reflected in the mirror in front of you,the figure means fuk all in the grand scheme of things and is usually debatable whatever method is used to achieve the reading


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

MR2010 The reviews do look really good. May order some myself later or on Monday.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

weeman said:


> why worry about your bodyfat percentage? just go by whats reflected in the mirror in front of you,the figure means fuk all in the grand scheme of things and is usually debatable whatever method is used to achieve the reading


It's nice to know you're going in the right direction. I know what you're saying though. I guess they're made for impatient people like me. I wish I could forget about it tbh and just live right day to day and let things take it's course. The time would go a lot quicker if I did this but the mind is a very difficult thing to control. Especially when you have long periods of boredom.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Always Injured said:


> It's nice to know you're going in the right direction. I know what you're saying though. I guess they're made for impatient people like me. I wish I could forget about it tbh and just live right day to day and let things take it's course. The time would go a lot quicker if I did this but the mind is a very difficult thing to control. Especially when you have long periods of boredom.


lol tell me about it mate,dieting for a show right now and believe me theres nothing more stressful than feeling that your bf isnt dropping (even when it is) when you know you have an exact day you need to be in shape for!!


----------

